# [2 consulta] vixie-cron con parametros y hyper threading

## pelelademadera

bueno, la primer consulta es simple, uso mi pc para encodear tv, y uso un script distinto para cada canal y para cada duracion de grabacion...

hay alguna forma de pasar desde crontab -e algo asi 

grabar #canal tiempo

o sea, lo uso asi

 *Quote:*   

> 55 5 * * 4      /home/pelo/SCRIPTS/history_1h
> 
> 55 22 * * 3     /home/pelo/SCRIPTS/canal13_2h

 

y me gustaria que sea asi o similar

 *Quote:*   

> 55 5 * * 4      /home/pelo/SCRIPTS/encode 57 1
> 
> 55 22 * * 3     /home/pelo/SCRIPTS/encode 13 2

 

se puede  :Question: 

mi segunda consulta:

tengo un p4 2.4ghz (133x18), me dijeron que no tenia HT, y en wikipedia dice que no tiene, chequeando 

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

  tiene la flag ht, y aca:

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/include/asm/cpufeature.h | grep HT
> 
> #define X86_FEATURE_HT          (0*32+2 /* Hyper-Threading */
> 
> #define cpu_has_ht              boot_cpu_has(X86_FEATURE_HT)
> ...

 

tiene o no tiene ht?  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## gringo

por lo primero ni idea, supongo que se puede pero no de una forma fácil.

por lo segundo, los únicos pentium4 a 2.4 que aparecen en la web de intel son :

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27437&processor=&spec-codes=SL65R,SL66T,SL67R,SL68T,SL6E9,SL6GS,SL6PM,SL6QP,SL6S9,SL6SR

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27438&processor=&spec-codes=SL67Z,SL684,SL6D7,SL6DV,SL6EF,SL6EU,SL6PC,SL6Q8,SL6RZ,SL6SH,SL79B

y ninguno de los dos tiene HT. 

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/include/asm/cpufeature.h | grep HT
> 
> #define X86_FEATURE_HT (0*32+2 /* Hyper-Threading */
> 
> #define cpu_has_ht boot_cpu_has(X86_FEATURE_HT)
> ...

 

Esta consulta no te da información de tu CPU, te dice que el kernel que usas tiene implementada la macro que da soporte a esa caracteristica del procesador por si la tuviese.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Aclaro primero que no tengo las mas p*** idea de bash aun que ganas no me faltan.

Ahora si, alguna vez vi que para pasarle argumentos a un script de bash usaban algo como esto:

```
./mi_script.sh valor1 valor2 valor3
```

El archivo mi_script.sh recibe los argumentos y los puede manipular internamente usango algo así:

```
#/bin/bash

echo el primer argumento es $1

echo el segundo argumento es $2

echo el tercer argumento es $3
```

Se entiende?

Por lo del HT, si en el kernel tenés habilitado:

```
Processor type and features  --->

[*] Symmetric multi-processing support 
```

Y tu microprocesador tiene HT, entonces en lugar de un microprocesador el kernel debería ver 2 identificados como CPU0 y CPU1.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SL6WF.html

la pregunta en realidad es que significa la flag ht

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El Hiper Threading hace aparecer un único core como si fueran dos. En windows esto significa engañar al sistema operativo para que crea que dispone de mas microprocesadores de los que hay realmente y de esta forma se hace un uso mas agresivo del único microprocesador que hay con lo que se consigue una mejora en la performance (ridículo pero es así).

En linux no veo como podrías beneficiarte de esto.

La parte técnica del asunto no la conozco en profundidad, pero a groso modo, es eso.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

si bien es un solo micro fisico, tiene como si fuera 2 ojos independientes, para leer las instrucciones, de ese modo, cuando hay que leer muchas veces, se veneficia en los tiempos muertos entre lecturas de codigo, dado a que mientras esta realizando una operacion, ya tiene leido lo que tiene que hacer despues...

descarto el HT, voy a intentar lo de cron y comento

----------

## gringo

solo decir que hay bastante polémica acerca de si HT ofrece o no mejoras de rendimiento en tiempo de ejecución. 

En cosas como compilar software seguramente sea beneficioso pero hay bastantes artículos por ahí ( con números) que ponen en duda que HT ofrezca alguna mejora de rendimiento cuantificable por un usuario doméstico común.

quiero decir que tampoco te quite el sueño si no tienes HT en tu micro.

lo "divertido" es que que hay bastantes micros por ahí que si se identifican como que tienen HT pero no lo tienen habilitado.

P.ej. el intel de mi macbook ( un core duo a 2.4) tiene tb. esa flag pero no soporta HT.

saluetes

----------

